
Crysis on Switch Crashes If Console Username Contains Special Characters - CM30
https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/07/watch_out_your_username_can_make_crysis_unplayable_on_switch
======
CM30
I'm surprised programmers are still creating software that breaks if people
have special characters in their names/personal details, but apparently they
are, and somehow this sort of issue made it into a console game.

Programmers, always remember that old XKCD comic when it comes to things like
this!

[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

